
Is there a tool to backup my email inbox - avallark
I am running out of space at my current email provider and I hate being held hostage to upgrade my account.<p>I need to be able to backup my email regularly. This could be a scheduled job&#x2F;cron etc. Preferably this should work on Linux. I would like to also run searches for my email on this tool. I am not expecting a cloud based services as I am more than happy with having it on my desktop (or my own servers). Is there any such tool?
======
greenyoda
If your e-mail provider supports the IMAP protocol, you can sync your e-mails
on the provider's mail server with a desktop e-mail client like Thunderbird.
Once you have a local copy of your messages in Thunderbird, you can search
them locally, back them up (copy the local files/directories), etc.

If you want to retain messages on the desktop and delete them from the mail
server, you can move them into a local e-mail folder that's not synced with
the server.

This is how I manage my e-mail (my e-mail provider is FastMail).

~~~
avallark
the problem is with using multiple devices for email, that the local storage
within apps like thunderbird wont suffice. I need to have a backup of all
email somewhere, where I can quickly access/search stuff as well, not matter
where i am.

------
ahazred8ta
Fetchmail is a Linux/Unix/Windows mail backup tool; it's scriptable and
CRONable. Here's one example of how to use it. -
[http://lifehacker.com/235207/geek-to-live--back-up-gmail-
wit...](http://lifehacker.com/235207/geek-to-live--back-up-gmail-with-
fetchmail)

